
Dizzying Ride May Be Ending for Tech Startups - shard
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/11/business/dealbook/dizzying-ride-may-be-ending-for-start-ups.html?emc=edit_th_20151111&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=57133712&_r=1
======
DrScump
Posted _eight_ times thus far today. Earliest I see is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544826)

------
SteveWatson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546640)

